# modernoso



## utrehou

Can anyone suggest a good translation of "modernoso"? 

("Não quero ser modernoso e inventar modismos à guisa de originalidade.")


----------



## Vós

Isso cheira a neologismo.

Bem,  modernly?


----------



## Vanda

Modernoso - Que pretende ser ou é supostamente moderno.

pretentiously or doubtfully modern.


----------



## Istriano

Palavras modernosas: _modernoso, xuxismo, americanalhização..._


----------



## Istriano

utrehou said:


> Can anyone suggest a good translation of "modernoso"?
> 
> ("Não quero ser modernoso e inventar modismos à guisa de originalidade.")



modern-wannabe

Dizem que a nossa língua é pobre, com poucas palavras...(Enquanto isso, o inglês conta com um milhão de palavras )
Mas agora não...Um ponto pra nós.


----------



## Vós

Isso é neologismo? Ou é apenas uma palavra incomum?

As vossas postagens me colocaram em dúvida!


----------



## utrehou

Vocês concordam com Vós que cheira a neologismo?


----------



## Alentugano

Vós said:


> Isso é neologismo? Ou é apenas uma palavra incomum?
> 
> As _*vossas*_ postagens me colocaram em dúvida!


 Agora você escreveu como se fosse um português!


----------



## Vanda

Nem incomum, nem neologismo. Se for do tempo de Clarice, portanto, pelo menos dos anos 60. Estou sem meu Houaiss pra olhar a data da palavra.


----------



## utrehou

O texto é de 77.


----------



## Vós

Alentugano said:


> Agora você escreveu como se fosse um português!



Não custa nada falar polo caminho mais certo, se tu sabes.


----------



## Istriano

Vanda said:


> Nem incomum, nem neologismo. Se for do tempo de Clarice, portanto, pelo menos dos anos 60. Estou sem meu Houaiss pra olhar a data da palavra.



Eu te ajudo: 1984


----------



## Vanda

Sendo o texto de 77, a palavra já devia então estar em uso. Se não me falha a memória - mas não ponho a mão no fogo - deve ter surgido depois do Modernismo, mesmo porque a palavra tem uso mais pra depreciativo, e o Modernismo foi alvo de grandes críticas quando pintou na terrinha.

Edit: modernoso ''era'' de uso depreciativo, portanto acredito mesmo estar ligado ao Modernismo quando apareceu, porque hoje ''modernoso'' não tem mais esta conotação negativa, mas, ao contrário, moderna.


----------



## Istriano

You can translate it with _trendy_, but I think _modern-wannabe_ would be better.


----------



## Istriano

> Modernoso/a é uma palavra estranha que ouvi ninguém usar, e se usasse ia achar que era crítica.


 

http://forum.wordreference.com/search.php?searchid=35813


----------



## Vós

Istriano said:


> http://forum.wordreference.com/search.php?searchid=35813



Concordo contigo, e por consequência descordando de Vanda, pois nunca tinha escutado tal palavra e só a vi neste contexto, na qual deprecia, todavia Vanda lê mais coisas que eu  (eu falo por min, leio pouco), assim penso que ela deve achar normal.

Fora de tópico: A parte sublinhada está correta?


*Importante* - Vós notastes que o fórum está rosado com a mensagem "this thread has been deleted"?


----------



## Vanda

E vós, ó Vós (tava doida pra dizer isso)!, já viu o link que dei sobre um uso moderno - de moda mesmo - de modernoso?
E eu não somente leio, como uso o ''modernoso'' para falar de estilo.

Sobre o problema do fórum o Administrador já foi avisado.


----------



## mglenadel

Modernoso, cá em BR é pejorativo. Moderno é bom, modernoso é "metido a moderno" um pastiche de tendências modernas.


----------



## Vanda

Gente, para de jurar que é depreciativo. Já foi, já era!  Na moda é moderno e de bom tom.


----------



## Vós

Vanda, aonde eu poderia ir para acessar tal link?


----------



## Vanda

No meu post, número 13, a palavra que está em azul é um link.


> Edit: modernoso ''era'' de uso depreciativo, portanto acredito mesmo  estar ligado ao Modernismo quando apareceu, porque hoje ''modernoso''  não tem mais esta conotação negativa, mas, ao contrário, moderna.


----------



## Vós

Obrigado, por aperceber-me.  (Nossa! Essa construção está certa?)

Re-editando: Da maneira que tu escreves, realmente... contexto é tudo, ganhei outra referência do uso da palavra!


----------



## mglenadel

Vanda said:


> Gente, para de jurar que é depreciativo. Já foi, já era!  Na moda é moderno e de bom tom.



Mas é depreciativo. O mundinho fashion se apoderou e subverteu o significado como sói acontecer com gírias (vide "Chocante"). Além de "modernoso", inventaram "estiloso" e subverteram "uó", que era ruim e virou bom.


----------



## Vanda

Exato, foi aí que a palavra deu a virada, deixou de ser depreciativa para ser mais um jargão da moda. E eu a uso sem pejo algum!


----------



## mglenadel

Eu, como não pertenço ao mundo da moda, ainda uso como pejorativo. But hey, to each its own.


----------



## William Stein

I'd say "I'm not trying to act like I'm really with it and invent sayings just to sound original..."


----------



## mglenadel

This being Clarice Lispector, "Não quero ser modernoso e inventar modismos à guisa de originalidade." would be something like "I don't want to be a poseur and hatch up [newfangled] fads just for the sake of being original"


----------



## William Stein

I don't know about in Portuguese but in Spanish a "modismo" is a traditional idiomatic expression, so I don't think it really makes sense to say "inventar modismos". A fad is a very transitory popular new fashion, does "modismo" have that meaning in Portuguese?


----------



## mglenadel

Pelo menos no Brasil, "modismo" tem a conotação de coisa transitória, de menor importância.


----------

